# Lookup failed for jndi EJB



## SubSonniC (13. Dez 2013)

Hi,

ich hab eine Stateless Session Bean deklariert


```
@Stateless(name="paramService")
```


In einer Normalen Java Klasse möchte ich jetzt gerne diese Bean verwenden.

Per EJB Injection

```
@EJB
ParamService paramService;
```

gehts schon mal nicht.

Mein zweiter Versuch war dann per


```
ParamService paramService= (ParamService) new InitialContext().lookup("paramService");
```

Und hier bekomm ich dann aber imer ein lookup failed zurück. Ich hab auch schon versucht über alle möglichen String (absolute) versucht darauf zuzugreifen. Hab ich noch irgendwas vergessen?

Ich verwende Glassfish 4 und die Referenzimplementierungen von JavaEE.

Grüße

David


----------



## JeromeC (23. Apr 2014)

Hast du dein Problem lösen können?


----------



## velo (12. Mai 2014)

Servus ich bin mal so frech und hänge mich hier mit einem sehr ähnlichem Problem dran, versuche aber erst mal zu helfen:

Beim deployen stehehen im logfile des Servers vermutlich die JNDI Einträge. So zumindest bei JBoss. Sieht dann aus wie mein Beispiel unten. Auch kann man bei JBoss über die Konfigurationsseite diese Einträge sehen.

Bei mir steht hier folgendes:


```
java:global/JAXRS-HelloWorld/MyStatelessSessionBean!com.javacodegeeks.enterprise.rest.jersey.MyStatelessSessionBean
java:app/JAXRS-HelloWorld/MyStatelessSessionBean!com.javacodegeeks.enterprise.rest.jersey.MyStatelessSessionBean
java:module/MyStatelessSessionBean!com.javacodegeeks.enterprise.rest.jersey.MyStatelessSessionBean
java:global/JAXRS-HelloWorld/MyStatelessSessionBean!com.javacodegeeks.enterprise.rest.jersey.IMyStatelessSessionBean
java:app/JAXRS-HelloWorld/MyStatelessSessionBean!com.javacodegeeks.enterprise.rest.jersey.IMyStatelessSessionBean
java:module/MyStatelessSessionBean!com.javacodegeeks.enterprise.rest.jersey.IMyStatelessSessionBean
java:jboss/exported/JAXRS-HelloWorld/MyStatelessSessionBean!com.javacodegeeks.enterprise.rest.jersey.IMyStatelessSessionBean
```

Meine Frage lautet: Wieso sind alle Einträge so lang und nicht, wie in vielen Beispielen im Internet, nur kurze Namen? Oder eben wie in Beispiel des Themenstarters. Abkürzungen funktionieren auch bei mir nicht.

Bei mehr geht folgendes zum Beispiel nicht (die auskommentierte Zeile jedoch schon):


```
InitialContext ic = new InitialContext();
//	    Object object = ic.lookup("java:app/JAXRS-HelloWorld/MyStatelessSessionBean!com.javacodegeeks.enterprise.rest.jersey.MyStatelessSessionBean");
	    Object object = ic.lookup("java:global/JAXRS-HelloWorld/MyStatelessSessionBean");
```


----------

